

Communicause - Social Media makeover for a charity of the community's choice. - trickjarrett
http://communicause.com/
In the interest of full disclosure, this is a project my employer is running. I thought that the HN community may enjoy it though.
======
trickjarrett
For full disclosure, this is an event my employer is doing. But I thought that
the HN community would be able to get into it and nominate their favorite
charities.

